# Xperia X10 mini pro update probleme



## Heli-Homer (29. März 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Hab da nen kleines problem was das updaten meines x10 mini pro´s angeht.
habe bis jetzt android 2.1 und sollte laut meines sony tools ein kurzes update machen.

joa gesagt getan doch bei dem schritt vorbereitung sagt mir das programm:
"Komponenten der Softwareaktualisierung konnten nicht installiert oder gestartet werden."

Das ist bei jedem neuen versuch soo 
Das verweisen auf die sony ericsson seite ist zwar gut gemeint vom programm jedoch funktioniert diese NICHT.
Was sollte ich an dieser stelle tun?

MfG Heli-Homer


----------



## Heli-Homer (29. März 2011)

/Push


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (29. März 2011)

meine freundin hat dasselbe, ich wüsste nicht das man das über android 1.6 hinüber raus updaten kann?


----------



## KINGz72 (9. Mai 2011)

Also bei mir hat es gemacht!
vers.2.1.1
Setze mal das handy zurueck,dann neu updaten


----------

